# ayuda con valvula ralenti



## oscarillo (Ene 27, 2011)

Buenos dias: mi nombre es oscar so*Y* nuevo por a*QU*i,
*QU*isiera que me ayudaran los expertos en el tema, 
con respecto a un problemilla con mi auto.
Tengo un escort 96 motor 1.9, el problema es con la valvula de ralenti o "IAC"
las revoluciones en el auto se quedan arriba y al tiempo se bajan, tambien esta un poco burro, al acelerar a fondo no responde bien. segun la experiencia de algunos conocidos
es esta valvula. pero aorita ando un poco corto de lana asi que me pregunto:
 si la puedo desarmar para darle servicio al motorcito 0 
que devo checar para saber si en realidad es esta? cuantos o*H*ms me deve dar?

datos de la que lleva mi auto.

atte oscar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

¿ Que tiene eso que ver con la electrónica ?

Tu pregunta es más para los foros de automotores . . .  preferiblemente  Escort.

Saludos !


----------



## mobydyck (Ene 27, 2011)

pues disculpa de antemano la intromision pero si tiene q*UE* ver con electronica automotriz esa valvula controla la marcha minima del automovil por medio del modulo de control electronico (ECU). 
La valvula tiene dos cables cheka que a uno le lleguen 12v y al otre le llegua una pequeñe señal de frecuencia que controla el motorcito interno de la valvula lo puedes checar con una lampara de pruebas puesta a positivo de la bateria y al hacelerar el carro tiene q*UE* aumentar la intansidad de la luz de la lampara de pruebas , si sucede esto quiere decir q*UE* la ecu esta buena si no podria ser tambien algun fallo con tu ecu yo te recomiendo q*UE* escanearas primero el carro no es caro eso y tambien lo q*UE* puedes hacer es quitarla y darle un servicio de limpieza con algun solvente como thiner o carbuclean espero te sirva de algo *E*sto amigo


----------



## oscarillo (Ene 27, 2011)

ok señor dos metros gracias por su aporte pero, la valvula de ralenti es un motor paso a paso NO ES ELECTRONICA??

MOBYDICK : Gracias por su ayuda, ya la limpie la valvula y aun asi sigue el problema,
 intentare darle servicio al motorcito a*-*ver *QU*e pasa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Seguramente sea electromecánica , mi coche tenía una pequeña electroválvula para el relenty.

El tema es que en esos foros de automotores por marca , es más probable que te den una solución

Suerte


----------



## jacobo1018 (Mar 29, 2011)

te recomiendo cheques el sensor tps


----------



## aguevara (Mar 29, 2011)

Aplica Carbuclean (lo venden en las tiendas Autozone) a todo el sistema de carburacion, desinstala la IAC y SIN MOVER para nada su eje solo aplica el producto, y vuelve a colocar, limpia los pines del conector con algun limpiador especial para ello (tambien venden en autozone).
Verifica el TPS, coloca la llave del switch en ON sin arrancar el auto, acto seguido si desconectar el TPS trata de medir entre uno de los extremos del cable y el centro del sensor el voltaje (puedes pelar un poco el cableado y luego aislar) mueve con la mano la mariposa del carburador y debes leer un voltaje que incrementa de manera continua sin saltos desde aprox 0.2V hasta 4.8v, si la variacion no es continua o no esta en los rangos que te menciono, cambia el TPS, si despues de todo esto aun sigues con la falla, cambia la IAC


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 21, 2011)

Wou, primero que todo el control de la IAC es electrónica pura... son señales digitales, análogas convertidores A/D, calculo y un montón de cosas mas... que el auto quede acelerado no solo es por al IAC / motor paso a paso. Puede ir desde una mangera rota en la admision hasta el sensor de temperatura... lo unico que me llama enormemente la atencion es que digas que a alta se quede atras... eso no es muy comun, generalmente cuando es IAC en alta no se nota, ya que lo que habres es la mariposa y de echo introduces mas aire... revisa sensor de temperatura, map, maf...


----------



## apjmax (May 4, 2011)

entonces, propongo que a raiz de este asunto, quien tenga la sabiduria ayude a construir un probador de motor paso a paso (que es lo que es la valvula de ralenti)


----------



## mrmarkus (May 6, 2011)

bueno, realmente en una forma de probarla es colocarle 12 volt, y despues invertir. el tema radica no solo en la "IAC/ motor paso a paso" que es solo un  motor... en algunos vehiculos, en la misma caja tienes el TPS, que es otra cosa... 
El IAC (intake air control) es una valvula que abre o cierra un bypass de aire. sin mover la mariposa.
el motor paso a paso, hace lo mismo pero mueve la mariposa, generalmente por el otro lado de la piola del acelerador.
todo esto es para controlar el relenti... tambien ahy algunos que mueven la mariposa por fuera... y me toco ver un 505, que tenia una manguera que pasaba por fuera de la mariposa y se cerraba a medida que la temperatura del motor subia... totalmente mecanico


----------



## yonatan astudillo (May 15, 2011)

buenas noches 

realmente el problema que presenta tu motor no necesariamente tiene que ser la iac,
se debe revisar muchos puntos que influyen con este tipo de problemas.

la iac es un motor paso a paso y su mantenimento es limpieza con disolventes, ahora te aconsejo que lo lleves a un tecnico y lo hagas sincronizar.


----------



## mrmarkus (May 17, 2011)

sincronizar??? siempre he escuchado eso. pero nadie me ha dicho como se hace.... alguna idea


----------



## yonatan astudillo (May 17, 2011)

buenas noches 

la sincronizacion consiste en:

1. hacer limpieza al cuerpo de aceleracion: se debe desmontar el cuerpo de aceleracion que por lo general va a la entrada del multiple de admision, hacer limpieza con un limpiador de mariposa (disolvente); alli va montado la iac se debe sacar y tambien limpiar ya que estos componentes con el uso del motor acumula mugre y limita la funcion de la iac.

2. cambiar bujias: se deben desmontar las bujias y revisar el calibre entre electrodos, si estan demasiado desgastadas cambiarlas por las recomendadas por el fabricante y adicional calibrarlas antes de montarlas no importa que sean nuevas.

3. revisar cables de alta: si tu vehiculo esta equipado con cables de alta revisar la resistencia de cada uno de los cables generalmente va desde 5kohmios a 13kohmios.

4.lavar inyectores: esto hay varias formas de hacerlo pero si tu vehiculo a estado en constante uso solo se debe hacer con producto el cual puedas conestarlo directamente al riel de inyectores.


5. como regla se debe cambiar filtro de combustible  y filtro de aire.


Eso es basicamente lo que se hace en una sincronizacion normal 

Espero que te sirva dicha informacion, pero ten encuenta de que los anteriores pasos se debne realizar por una persona tecnica.


----------



## mrmarkus (May 19, 2011)

Hay quedo claro el temaaa.... eso aqui le llamamos afinamiento,,, pero con el tema... realmente yo revisaria si tienes alguna succion de aire por otro lado... alguna manguera por ejemplo... eso probocaria los sintomas o lo otro seria el TPS. si estuviese mala la _IAC no tendria problemas en alta


----------



## sergio rossi (May 19, 2011)

Buenas noches oscarillo, mira lamentablemente por lo que contas ya efectuaste la mayoria de los pasos que a priori se pueden realizar para reparar este tipo de falla. si con todo esto que anteriormente te han indicado no resolviste el problema, vas a tener que recurrir a alguien que le efectue un diagnostico con computadora y poder asi ver sobre la marcha todos los parametros que puedan estar asociados a este inconveniente. Realmente te diria que no inviertas mas tiempo en posibles soluciones a ciegas. Te comento esto porque en muchos vehiculos hay que realizar la puesta a cero de los parametros de los sensores, las ECU van corrigiendo a medida que van realizando las lecturas de dichos sensores los valores max. y minimos de los mismo que varian por el desgaste u otros factores, a veces por fallas en el sist. de encendido (cables o bujias) o por exeso de carga del alternador o bien por falta de bateria en en momento del arranque la ecu lee y toma cualquier valor, generando esto que los rangos de correccion que efectua luego no sean los correctos y ocurran muchas fallas.  Este tema da para un amplio analisis si se quiere, pero bueno te lo comento como para que veas que son un gran numero de posibilidades las que pueden producir estas fallas.  Cualquier duda no dejes de consultar. un abrazo.


----------

